# Non-Emergency Golden Fire/Rescue Phone Number - USE TO REPORT LOST BOATS!



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

I spoke to Jerry at the Golden Fire/Rescue department about my lost boat in Clear Creek. He asked me to post this number, 303-384-8045. 

If anyone has lost a boat in Clear Creek in a non-emergency situation, please notify Golden Fire/Rescue at this number.

Thanks-


----------

